# how to make dialer for DataOne through modem?



## shrohit (Sep 22, 2005)

help me i'm stuck

i've got the modem with both usb and lan.i've connected it to the lan,but i've used dialup till now so i dont know how to make dialer for the dataone.

please help a man from bsnl has given me list of ips ,but i dont know how to make dialer.For ur information i'm on windowsXP service pack2.


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 22, 2005)

Control panel --> Network connections. 
Then on the left hand side, you can see the options. 
1. Create a new connection
2. Set up a home or small ...
3. Change windows.. 


* Click on the first option. "Create a new connection"
* You get new connection wizard thing
* Connect to internet in the next option 
* Set up connection manually in the next option
* Then it's all formalities. ISP name, User ID , pass.. 

Now you are done with a dialer.


----------



## shrohit (Sep 22, 2005)

after the setup manually,there are three options which shld i select
options are:
using dialup modem
usin DSL or cable modem which is PPPoE
usin always on connection using LAN


----------



## kato (Sep 22, 2005)

simple call the asssistant engineer of ur area and ask him how to install.he will give u the ip adress and all those things


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 22, 2005)

shrohit said:
			
		

> after the setup manually,there are three options which shld i select
> options are:
> using dialup modem
> usin DSL or cable modem which is PPPoE
> usin always on connection using LAN


The second option.


----------



## shrohit (Sep 22, 2005)

the procedure by drgrudge didn't worked for me,the didn't connect to bsnl

so i'm asking again

here is how i'm doing my internet

1 they give me the modem and installed it properly
2 with modem they give the ip addresses to set up with modem
3 the last instruction is that i have to give open the site on ip 192.168.1.1
   which is stored in the ADSL router(modem)
4 on the site there is page for user name  & password ,after giving  the   username and password i'm able to connect to dataone 

5 then i goto homepage there is button showing connect ,after pressing this button i connect to the internet. and to disconnect i've to press that button again.

so i hate all this connecting from the site instead of dialer,
please anyone one can help me.....
 :roll:


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 22, 2005)

shrohit
Well I also have the connection in my house, this was how we need to to make the dialer. I dont know why it dint work for. 

Wait for other's reply..


----------



## godsownman (Sep 22, 2005)

I am also using a broadband connection , but I want to know is that whenever I connect the modem the internet is connected. 

I dont like it this way. 

Is there any way to create a dialer for this type of connection. ?

What are the benefits of creating a dialer.


----------



## kato (Sep 22, 2005)

shrohit just ip address is not enough u need:
IP address
subnet mask
default gateway
prefered DNS server

thet is why i said to call to the number which the guy must hav given for instalation help
(pls try this atleast)

and there is no dialer needed as its broadband(24 hrs a day)
u hav to set it up 
So once again i say call the bsnl guy and ask him how to install


----------



## shrohit (Sep 22, 2005)

thanks kato for ur info but my connection is working but the problem is that i want dialer instead.

by the way i want to ask u that yesterday i got the connection which is 21st of this month.

do i have 1GB till 31st or it will be counted in next month?

please answer fast so if it is till 31st then i can freely download in this 9 days till 31st


----------



## Incinerator (Sep 23, 2005)

The BSNL b'band usage follows your regular phone billing cycle.

for e.g look at ur last phone bill. If it shows "rental from 01/08/2005 to 31/08/2005" then u can be pretty much sure that ur 1GB will have to be completed by the end of the month, even if u got ur conn. on 21st.

Hope it helps.


----------



## shrohit (Sep 23, 2005)

thanks Incinerator


----------

